# Layed Back Lace Monitors.



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

We have so many Lace monitors around here that its not funny!! We see them all the time. Sometimes when we go herping for a few hours we will see 4 or 5 of the things. Last week i saw 2 in the one tree, im presuming it was a pair??
Anyhow, i wont go into too much detail, but i thought i would share a few of the Lacie photos i have taken recently. Theyre in no particular order. Some of these are so placid that you can almost touch them. They seem to relax a lot more when there feet are off the ground and there in a tree, even if theyre not very high up.
If anybody wants to contribute some goanna photos to this thread, please do so by all means.

My 3 year old daughter call these things annago's. lolol


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

A few more.


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

And a few more!!!


----------



## Mr.James (Jan 9, 2010)

Great photo's Rob!


----------



## bluey66 (Jan 9, 2010)

Rob, Thanks for sharing your photos of Lace Monitor's roaming freely out in the wild, thats where they all should be, so they can enjoy their life why they go about looking for food or a partner to mate with.

l really like the photo in your 3d post of the 2 in one tree where one is looking down why the other is looking up.

Please don't say exactly where these Lace Monitor's a very common in the wild, we don't want people going out and taking them from the wild illegaly, telling other how placid and common they are and you can almost get up close and pat them, if they know the location, they may decide to go and catch and take them from the wild illegaly, so keep the location to yourself Thanks.


----------



## kupper (Jan 9, 2010)

Now that was a serman !! Great photos rob I have a fair clue where you went all I can say is it's a great spot


----------



## imported_Varanus (Jan 9, 2010)

Not wild ones, but pretty laid back!

Any excuse for a Lacie thread, hope you like!!


----------



## reptilerob (Jan 9, 2010)

Awesome photos varanus, thanks for sharing them. I would love a pet lacie one day, but would prefer to have a massive outdoor enclosure.
Thanks for the comments everyone. Bluey66, i will be sure to keep it closely guarded!!!


----------



## bluey66 (Jan 9, 2010)

imported_Varanus said:


> Not wild ones, but pretty laid back!
> 
> Any excuse for a Lacie thread, hope you like!!


 
Varanus, Your Bells Phase Lace Monitor shaw looks awesome, do you let your Lacies roam around your house freely, l use to let one of my Desert Sand Monitor's roam around inside my home aswell.
Monitor's shaw do have alot of charater and are quite intelligent they seem to know whats going on around them and who they can and cannot trust.

Here are some photos of what was my adult male Desert Sand Monitor, that l sincerely miss not having here in my home anymore, but l don't miss the nasty bites he gave to me 2 times, and him using my floor as the toilet all the time.


----------



## Sock Puppet (Jan 9, 2010)

Great pics all. Here's some I've posted before, they are certainly not my best efforts, but they're monitors none the less. A lacy which was fairly high up & a heathy (both seen on the same day)


----------



## nathancl (Jan 9, 2010)

anyone else sick of seeing the same sandies over and over again ?


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 9, 2010)

Here's some photos of the ones that live around here. There is so many that i don't even bother to photograph them any more.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 9, 2010)

Some More!!!


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 9, 2010)

Achrochordus, is there something wrong with that lacies back in pic 2 and 3 of the last lot of pics?


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 9, 2010)

serpenttongue said:


> Achrochordus, is there something wrong with that lacies back in pic 2 and 3 of the last lot of pics?


Yes there is, i found him going herping and he was only a baby maybe only a month old at the most and it looked like it didn't effect him on the outside but maybe in the inside it is, we came to the conclusion that it must be a birth deffect, i will be surrprised if he makes it to an adult in the wild.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## serpenttongue (Jan 9, 2010)

Some.


----------



## kupper (Jan 9, 2010)

Looks like it has had something fall on it or hit by a car


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 9, 2010)

kupper said:


> Looks like it has had something fall on it or hit by a car


Yes could of had something fall on it, but the place where i found it is very isolated and nobody goes there and there is only one road going in and where i found him he would of been atleast 10km from that road so i dont think its from a car.
Thanks Tim.


----------



## Acrochordus (Jan 9, 2010)

Also sorry about take your thread away reptilerob, also great pictures mate.
Thanks Tim.


----------

